# أرضيات البلاط



## إسلام علي (26 أبريل 2009)

معماري www.m3mare.com

أرضيات البلاط


أنواع البلاط
أ‌. البلاط الأسمنتي:
مقاساته من20*20سم2 إلى 40*40سم2وسمكه1سم
1. بلاط سنجابي: مصنوع من المونة الأسمنتية
2. بلاط موزا يكو: مصنوع من المونة الأسمنتية والوجه يحتوي على أسمنت أبيض وحصوة( جرانيت – بريتشا – زعفران – كرارة – سينا بني سويف – رخام ) وبودرة.
3. بلاط مولية: مصنوع من المونة الأسمنتية و والوجه يحتوي على أسمنت أبيض وحصوة جرانيت وبودرة وأكسيد اللون.
4. بلاط سرناجة : مصنوع من طينة فخارية تحت درجة أفران خاصة عالية الحرارة ويستخدم في محطات البنزين والأماكن التي بها زيوت وشحوم ومياه

ب. السيراميك:
مقاساته من 10*10سم2 إلى 60*60سم2 (مستطيل – مربع ) سمكه 6 مم مصنوع من الطينة الفخارية ومضاف إليها برادة حديد والوجه طبقة من الصيني
1. سيراميك حوائط: سمكه أقل من سيراميك الأرضيات
2. سيراميك الأرضيات: سمكه أكبر والسطح محبب وأقوى من الحوائط

جـ. تيل فوم:
عازل للصوت ويثبت باللزق

د. أزمالدو:
يثبت بالمواد الكيماوية

هـ. كانلتكس:
يلصق بالبتومين على البلاط الأسمنتي


الخامات المستخدمة في تركيب البلاط:
1. أسمنت أسمر:
يستخدم مع الرمل في أعمال اللصق
2. أسمنت أبيض:
يستخدم في أعمال السقية للبلاط
3. بودرة:
تستخدم في أعمال السقية للبلاط
4. رمل:
خشن خالي من الأتربة والأوساخ والأملاح
خطوات عملية تركيب البلاط:
1. أخذ المنسوب أو الشرب ( درج السلم – بيبة الصحي – باب الشقة )
2. تجهيز مونة اللصق
3. فرشة الرمل والتي لايقل سمكها عن 6سم لامتصاص الصدمات
4. تربيع المساحة
5. شد الخيط أو الوتر
6. لصق أول صف وضبطه بميزان المياه
7. فك الخيط وتركيب باقي الصفوف
8. عملية سقية الأرض بالأسمنت الأبيض
9. تنظيف سطح البلاط


طرق عزل الأرضيات:
1. يتم تنظيف أرضية الخرسانة من الأتربة والأوساخ ثم يتم عزل الأرضية أول وجه بتومين ساخن
2. فرد الخيش المقطرن على البتومين .
3. يتم عزل الوجه الآخر بالبتومين.

المقايسة:
300 كجم أسمنت أسمر / 1 م3 رمل تفرد 45 م2 بلاط
سمك المونة 2 سم تحت البلاط
0.02 م3 رمل تفرد 1 م2 بلاط
تجهيز الحائط:
1. تنظيف الحائط من الأتربة والأوساخ.
2. رش الحائط بالماء لعدم امتصاص الأسمنت.
3. طرطشة الحائط بالاسمنت والرمل قبل اللصق.

طرق استلام بلاط الحوائط:
1. أن تكون اللحامات الأفقية والرأسية على استقامة واحدة.
2. الاستلام والقدة وميزان المياه رأسيا.
3. الاستلام بواسطة القدة أفقيا لضبط الاستقامة.
4. عدم وجود شروخ في وجه البلاطة.
5. عدم وجود فراغات بين اللحامات .

الاشتراطات العامة:
(أ) الخواص الطبيعية لأعمال البلاط:
1. أن يكون البلاطة خالية من التسوس.
2. أن تكون خالية من الشروخ.
3. أن تكون خالية من التنميل.
4. أن يكون لها رنين خاص.
5. أن لا يكون بجوانب البلاط أي شطف.
6. أن يكون هناك فاصل بين البلاطة والسطح (لامتصاص البلاطة للماء).
(ب) طبقة الوجه:
أن يكون وجه البلاطة خالية من العيوب التالية:
1. التفكيك. 4. التفكيك .
2. الكسور. 5. الكسور .
3. التآكل. 6. التآكل .



الأرضيات الخشب
أنواع الأرضيات:
الأنواع الأساسية الثلاثة للأرضيات الخشبية الصلبة, المتوفرة بالطريقتين الصناعيتين (غير المنهي والتي يتوجب علينا صقلها ضمن موقع العمل وعزلها بعد الانتهاء من عملية التركيب) و(مسبق الصنع والتي يتم صقلها وعزلها في المعمل وتحتاج فقط للتركيب), وهي:
- الأرضيات الشريطية: ويتميز هذا النوع من الأرضيات بسماكة وعرض ألواحه الخشبية, كما أنها متوفرة ضمن مجموعة عرض بعدة قياسات متفاوتة تتراوح بين 5/16 بوصة إلى 3/4 بوصة. كما أنها متوفرة بقياسات عرض 1.5 بوصة, 2 بوصة, و2.10 بوصة.
- أرضية الألواح الخشبية: وتأتي بسماكتين وعلى غير ما يماثل الأرضية الشريطية فإن العرض قد يتفاوت. كما أنها متوفرة فقط بسماكة 0.5 بوصة و3/4 بوصة وعرض يتراوح بين 3 إلى 8 بوصة.
- الأرضية الخشبية المزخرفة: ولها منظرٌ مختلفٌ جداً عن الأرضيات الخشبية الصلبة المثالية, فهي مصنوعةٌ من النماذج الهندسية المكونة من الشرائح الخشبية الفردية التي يتم وضعها في مكانها بوساطة الربطات الميكانيكية أو لاصق.
-الأرضيات الخشبية الهندسية: ويجب ألا يخلط بينها وبين الأرضيات الخشبية المرققة, حيث يتم إنتاجها من طبقات متماسكة من البلاستيك الغشائي المرقق مع الخشب الحقيقي, والفرق الرئيسي بين هذا النوع من الأرضيات الخشبية والأرضيات الخشبية المرققة هو أن الأخيرة لا تحتوي على أي خشب حقيقي.
-الأرضيات الخشبية الملحقة بمادة الإكريليك: ويتم العمل على مزجها بموانع التسرب والتلون ضمن كافة أنحاء سماكة الخشب.
ويعد هذا النموذج من الأرضيات الأكثر شيوعاً في المشاريع التجارية غير السكنية. وهي قاسيةٌ جداً وقادرة بشكل كبير على مقاومة الرطوبة والخدوش.

أنواع الخشب:
تعد عملية اختيار نوع الخشب الذي ستستخدمه في تركيب الأرضية الخشبية الصلبة من أهم القرارات, حيث يجب أن يأخذ بعين الاعتبار مسائل نوعية المادة والأسلوب. على سبيل المثال, يتلاءم الخشب ذو اللون الفاتح مع الأماكن التقليدية العادية بينما سيكون الخشب الداكن أكثر ملاءمة للأماكن الرسمية.

الأرضية الخشبية الصلبة يتم تسعيرها وفقاً للقدم المربع خاصةً عند تقدير ثمن الأرضيات الخشبية الصلبة المختلفة.

عمليات عزل (تشطيب) الخشب:
وهي الغشاء الخارجي الذي سيحمي الأرضية من المشاكل التي تتعرض لها كما أنه يعطي الأرضية لونها ولمعانها, ناهيك عن أنه سيكون شخصية الأرضية الخشبية الصلبة .
التشطيبات السطحية:
وهي الأكثر استعمالاً وهي تتطلب أن نقوم بتلطيخ الأرضية بالصباغ للحصول على اللون المطلوب ومن ثم علينا أن نقوم بتطبيق غشاء علوي فوق الأرضية مكون من مادة البوليرثاين أو الورنيش للعزل, وتتميز هذه التشطيبات بأنها قد تدوم إلى فترات طويلة. وتأتي هذه التشطيبات ضمن أربعة أنواع هي:
- التشطيب بوساطة مادة الأورثاين النفطية: وهي العملية الأكثر استخداماً ويتم تطبيقها بـ2 أو 3 أغطية (لامعة- نصف لامعة- لمعان بسيط). أما بالنسبة للجانب السلبي من استخدام هذا النوع من التشطيبات فيكمن في مدة جفاف هذه الأغطية والتي قد تصل إلى 8 ساعات لكل طبقة, ناهيك عن أنك ستحتاج إلى تهوية كاملة للمكان. لذا, عليك أن تأخذ في الحسبان أن هذا النوع من التشطيبات يصفر عبر الزمن.
- التشطيب بوساطة مادة الأورثاين المائية: وهو خيار جيد يمكن أن تقوم به بنفسك, كما أن هذا النوع من التشطيبات يجف بسرعة ويمكن أن يتم تنظيفه بسهولة بالصابون والماء. يذكر أن راحة هذا التشطيب أقل حدةً من النوع الأول, أضف إلى ذلك أنه لا يصفر مع الزمن.
- التشطيب بوساطة مادة الأورثاين المعالجة للرطوبة: ويتميز بكونه أكثر ديمومةً من النوعين السابقين ولو بقليل, كما أنه الأكثر استخداماً في المشاريع التجارية, لكن من المفضل الاستعانة بخدمات خبير لتركيب هذا النوع من التشطيبات.
- ورنيش التحويل: بسبب الرائحة القوية التي تصدر عن هذا النوع من التشطيبات والأبخرة التي تتصاعد منه يتوجب أن يقوم أخصائي بتطبيقها على الأرضية الخشبية الصلبة.

التشطيبات المتغلغلة النافذة:
وتعمل على التغلغل ضمن الخشب بشكل أكبر من التشطيبات السطحية بمجمل أنواعها حيث يقوم الخشب بتشربها وبعد ذلك يتم العمل على وضع طبقة شمعية فوق الأرضية وذلك لإعطائها لمعان خفيف. جدير بالذكر أنه يتوجب أن يعمل على إعادة تطبيق الطبقة الشمعية بشكل دوري, كما لا بد من استخدام أدوات تنظيف معينة مع هذا النوع من التشطيبات, الأمر الذي يجعل التشطيبات السطحية أكثر سهولةً

تخيل الأرضية :
بعض الخيارات الديكورية التي قد تستخدمها خلال عملية تركيب الأرضية الخشبية الصلبة:
- الحواجز: وهي الأكثر شيوعاً بين التقنيات الديكورية التي يمكن تطبيقها على الأرضيات الخشبية الصلبة, حيث ستكون المنطقة الرئيسية من الأرضية بلون معين ومن نوع خشبي معين ويتم العمل على إحاطتها بلون ونوع خشبي آخر.
- البطانات: وهي تقنية عمرها عدة قرون من الزمن, وتتضمن استخدام قطع مختلفة من الخشب بألوان مختلفة عادةً مشكّلةً بذلك تصميم ضمن الأرضية, وهذا النوع من التقنيات يمكن شراؤها وتصميمها حسب طلب الزبون.
- الأنواط: وهي نوع من أنواع البطانات التي يتم استخدامها في المنال التاريخية والقلاع.


طرق التركيب:

هذه الطرق التركيبية الأربعة:
- التثبيت: يتم استخدام المسامير لتثبيت الأرضية الخشبية الصلبة بالأرضية السفلية وهي الطريقة التي يتم استعمالها عادة مع الأرضيات الخشبية النحيلة.
- التشبيك: وهنا يتوجب علينا أن نستخدم الدبابيس ذات الأسنان المزدوجة بدلاً من المسامير خلال عملية تثبيت الأرضية الخشبية الصلبة بالأرضية السفلية, وهي طريقةٌ أسهل من الطريقة الأولى.
- اللصق (التصميغ): يمكن لصق الأرضيات الخشبية الهندسية والمزخرفة حيث يتم العمل على لصق الخشب بالأرضية السفلى بوساطة لاصق قوي.
- التعويم: وهي طريقة التركيب الأسرع والأسهل, فالأرضية المعومة لا ترتبط بالأرضية السفلية بل تعوم فوقها ببساطة. وهنا, يتوجب استخدام لاصق على الألواح وذلك لتجميعها مع بعضها البعض, أو أن تكون الألواح الخشبية مصنوعة بالشكل الذي يسمح لها بالالتصاق ببعضها البعض بدون الحاجة إلى اللاصق. ويتم وضع حشوة بين الأرضية الخشبية والأرضية السفلية عادة وذلك للحد من مخاطر الرطوبة ولامتصاص الضجيج الناجم عن المشي فوق الأرضية. وللعلم, يمكن تركيب الأرضيات المعومة فوق كل الأسطح تقريباً.

تركيب الأرضية الخشبية الصلبة المعومة:
التحضير:
تحضير الأرضية السفلية يعد أمراً مهماً للغاية, إذ لا بد من أن تكون نظيفة ومستوية السطح, فإذا وجدت أي فراغ بين الأرضية السفلية والخشب يتجاوز عرضه 3/4 بوصة لا بد من أن تقوم بنشر خلطة تركيبية لتعديل مستوى سطح الأرضية, وعندما تجف هذه الخلطة التركيبية ينبغي أن تكون الأرضية السفلية مستوية بالشكل الكافي الذي يسمح لك بتركيب الأرضية الخشبية الصلبة بالشكل الصحيح.

كما يتوجب تحديد الاتجاه الذي ترغب في وضع الأرضية به, حيث لا بد أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار مواقع المراكز الضوئية داخل الغرفة المراد تركيب الأرضية الخشبية الصلبة فيها إضافةً إلى موقع المداخل والمخارج ضمن الغرفة.

الأدوات التي ستحتاجها لإتمام العمل:
- لاصق.
- فلكة مباعدة (فاصل مباعد).
- المادة المشابكة (نشارة الخشب).
- خط طبشوري.
- مطرقة.
- أشرطة.
- منشار.

التركيب:
تعد الصفوف الخشبية الأولى هي الأكثر أهمية حيث يتوجب أن تكون مستقيمة كما أن كل الربطات يجب أن تتوافق مع بعضها البعض بأريحية, وتعد طريقة استخدام اللاصق للربط بين الألواح الخشبية إذ يتوجب وضع كمية جيدة من اللاصق عبر طول ربطات وحواف اللوح الخشبي ثم لصقه باللوح الخشبي الأول الذي قمت بتركيبه. كما عليك أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن اللاصق سيجف خلال (7-10) دقائق,
عليك أن تعمل على إدخال اللوح وضرب القطع باتجاه بعضها لتجميعها وذلك بوساطة المطرقة ونشارة الخشب (وتستخدم لحماية لسان أو حافة اللوح الخشبي من الأضرار التي تلحق به خلال عملية الطرق),
استمر في وضع الأرضية عن طريق تجميع الألواح الخشبية مع بعضها البعض بوساطة المادة اللاصقة والنقر على لساناتها بلطف وذلك من أجل تثبيتها في المكان المناسب, كما عليك أن تترك فراغاً عند طرف الغرفة للحيلولة دون تعرض الأرضية لعمليات التقلص والتمدد التي تحدث ضمن الخشب بوساطة الاعتماد على عملية الصب وذلك لأنّ الخشب مادة حية تتغير مع الزمن وفقاً لدرجة الحرارة.

وعند انتهاءك من عملية التركيب يكون الوقت قد حان لإضافة التحولات والمتمثلة في الصبة الأساسية المنظمة التي تعمل على تغطية كل الفراغات المتباعدة

تشطيب الأرضية:
- ضع الخشب في المكان الذي يتوجب أن يكون فيه قبل أن تقوم بعملية العزل.
- حضر الغرفة عن طريق تغليف المداخل بالبلاستيك
- لا بد من تغليف الأرضيات الخشبية الصلبة من كافة الجوانب,
- اعمد إلى تطبيق الصباغ بشكل وافر وذلك عن طريق استخدام خرقة أو فرشاة بالشكل الذي يسمح له بملء الأرضية, واعمل على إزالة الفائض عن الحاجة.
- طبق الغلاف العازل الأخير بعد جفاف الصباغ ودعه يجف وفقاً لتوجيهات المنتج.
- اعمل على صقل الأرضية بورق صقل من نوع (150 - 180) أو بوساطة خشب فولاذي أو باستخدام طبقة قاسية ومن ثم اعمل على تنظيف سطح الأرضية.
- اصقل ونظف وشطب الأرضية مرة ثانية وذلك لأن الأمر يتطلب عدة أغطية للحصول على مظهر متميز.. 

 معماري www.m3mare.com​


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (28 أبريل 2009)

*--- جزاك الله خيرا ---*


----------



## hananfadi (28 أبريل 2009)

merciiii pour les information


----------



## الصقر اليماني (26 مايو 2009)

هلا بكل مهندس اجتهد وواصل تعليمه وافاد الاخرين بمالديه من معلومات قيمه


----------



## معماريمن (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير معلومات جميلة


----------

